# IGNITION TIMING



## Tarbash 27 (Apr 23, 2005)

I HAVE A N 88 300ZX. I TRIED CHECKING THE TIMING BUT THE MARK WAS NO WHERE IN SIGHT. I PUT THE CLIP ON CYLINDER NUMBER 1. I EVEN PUT WHITE OUT ON THE MARK. BUT I LOOKED AND ITS NO WHERE IN SIGHT. I LOOKED UNDER THE CAR WITH THE TIMING LIGHT AND THERE IT WAS UNDERNEATH. I CHECKED OTHER CYLINDERS AND ON NUMBER 3, THE MARK COMES UP A LITTLE BIT TO THE RIGHT ON WHERE IT SHOULD BE. IM WONDERING IF THE TIMING LIGHT CLAMP IS SUPPOSE TO GO ON A DIFFERENT CYLINDER BESIDES NUMBER 1? ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Tarbash 27 (Apr 23, 2005)

AND IT SORTA CUTS OUT AT ABOUT 4,500 RPM. COULD THAT BE PART OF THE TIMING TOO?


----------

